
A Brilliant Mind’s Pauses: The Fiction of Pushkin - benbreen
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/brilliant-minds-pauses-fiction-russias-greatest-poet/
======
hamilyon2
Pushkin more or less shaped russian language as we speak it today. He defined
russian literature and poetry for centuries ahead. Reading him is like
returning home you never knew you had.

~~~
kafkaesq
How so? (I've heard this before, but some specifics would be appreciated).

------
ilyaeck
How surprising and refreshing it is to find an essay about Pushkin on HN!

------
_pdp_
I stumbled across Pushkin's works because of my high school curriculum and I
must say it was one of the most enjoyable pieces of literature I've read next
to The Lord Of The Rings and The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy, which
needless to say were not part of my high school curriculum.

------
debt
i've been writing a lot of poetry throughout the last four years. it's the
only way i can write. i get so bored with writing the "infrastructure" of a
longer narrative.

it's easier to play with language and story while writing as little possible.
only writing what comes to mind and letting the story fill out in the reader's
head instead of on the page.

i really enjoy this poem by pushkin:

[http://www.poetryloverspage.com/yevgeny/pushkin/angel.html](http://www.poetryloverspage.com/yevgeny/pushkin/angel.html)

------
jdimov10
Reading Pushkin in original is pure delight. Really enjoyed this write-up.
Thanks.

